# Oil Sensor Alarm - HELP!!!



## mogliand1 (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a 92 Jetta with an oil sensor alarm issue. I have replaced both the upper and lower sensors, and the alarm still goes off. I checked the oil pressure, and it's fine. I even tried replacing 2 different sets of sensors thinking I got a faulty set. Has anyone seen this before? It's fine for a bit, but after driving for a little while, the alarm goes off (and is very VERY annoying). If I rev the engine, the alarm will go off, but comes back again. I don't believe it's an oil pressure issue, since pressure checks out fine. What else would cause this to happen? I don't want to think about replacing the oil pump, but am at a loss here. If anyone has any ideas I'm all ears - have had it into the shop to get fixed, and it's still doing it.


----------



## Rubberband (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Oil Sensor Alarm - HELP!!! (mogliand1)*

just for giggles, make sure the wires are not reversed. I mean the oil pressure warning sender wire on the other switch. I got mine reversed by accident once and this was what was happened.


----------

